# Ducting in Attic Not Insulated



## mrjaekin (7 mo ago)

Hello all!
We're having issues with our 2nd story not blowing cool air when the A/C is on. I went into the attic and noticed that the ducting isn't insulated at all. We live in Kansas City and the temp is mid 90s and heat index into the 100s in the summer. Do I need to have a professional come out and insulate all the ducting in the image gallery attached? Also does cleaning out the air ducts actually do anything? We just moved into this house a while ago and the A/C is only 4 years old. Thanks for any guidance!


----------



## yamileiadrian (6 mo ago)

Maybe it is not the core reason but the tube should be insulated 100%


----------



## ibrahin (6 mo ago)

That’s not correct, and it is probably not according to the installation rules of such things. It should always be insulated, as far as I know. 
But it is not uncommon for the landlords to not want to spend additional money on insulation, or the contractors simply don’t know how to install it correctly. The same problem was in my last apartment, but I found it right away when I called a pre-tenancy cleaning service to clean the apartment before moving in. they cleaned every surface and even got above the ceiling where one of the guys saw a non-insulated ducting. They told me about that and said I have to insulate it for it to work correctly.


----------



## eddyruth0916 (1 mo ago)

All air ducts should generally be insulated in order to reduce noise, conserve energy, and, when necessary, avoid condensation. Reach out to professionals for better assistance.


----------



## AlexanderSebastian1253 (1 mo ago)

All air channels ought to by and large be protected to lessen commotion, preserve energy, and, when important, stay away from buildup. Contact experts for better help.

Pro Attic | (832) 669-9777 A Local Houston Company providing professional Attic Insulation, Attic Services, Air Duct Cleaning, Dryer Vent Cleaning in Houston and surrounding areas


----------



## zenhopper0510 (1 mo ago)

For the most part, all air passages should be shielded to reduce noise, conserve energy, and, where necessary, prevent accumulation. For better assistance, consult specialists.


----------



## WylderCillian1452 (1 mo ago)

We're disliking our second story not blowing cool air when the A/C is on. I went into the upper room and saw that the ducting isn't protected in any way. We live in Kansas City and the temp is mid 90s and intensity file into the 100s in the late spring. Do I have to have an expert emerged and protect all the ducting in the picture display joined? Likewise does wiping out the air pipes really isn't that right? We just moved into this house some time back and the A/C is just 4 years of age. Gratitude for any direction!

http://proattictampa.com


----------



## HudsonGrayson4523 (29 d ago)

Generally, all air entries ought to be safeguarded to lessen clamor, moderate energy, and, where essential, forestall gathering. For better help, counsel trained professionals.

http://proattictampa.com


----------



## TheodoreBenjamin1452 (23 d ago)

All air pipes ought to for the most part be protected to diminish commotion, preserve energy, and, when fundamental, keep away from buildup. Connect with experts for better help.

http://proattictampa.com


----------



## BenjaminHenry1452 (16 d ago)

All air channels should all things considered be safeguarded to reduce upheaval, save energy, and, when significant, avoid development. Contact specialists for better assistance.

http://proattictampa.com


----------



## bspratt22 (20 d ago)

I am not a professional just a homeowner like you - Hot Florida - we downsized 3 yrs ago - our former 2 story home had the same issue. The ducts upstairs were those cheap flexible non insulated type and blew very little air into all 4 bedrooms which were upstairs. 6-8 degrees difference. Here is how I would approach your issue. Has the upstairs EVER been cool with your existing system? You may or may not have access to this answer but personally I would not hesitate to ask the former owner. #2 Get one of those temperature guns and get a reading on what the temp is of the air coming out your downstairs ducts and compare with upstairs. See how much of a difference there is. There may not be much which was the case for us. That tells me that insulating those cheap ducts might not help like you hope and we were told by at least 3 or 4 contractors (1 was an engineer) that the only way to do things correct was a 2nd a/c for the upstairs; the issue was volume not temp. We are frugal folks and instead of spending 10K including new ducts at the time we bought $150 window units for each room. Problem solved with "zone cooling" only being used when needed (mostly nighttime saving energy). Best of luck - Bill


----------

